

Savant News - 7866655
http://news.locr.co:8098

======
tzs
There doesn't seem to be anything on that site that tells me what the heck it
is. It appears to be a HN clone, but what are the guidelines for submission?

~~~
7866655
Arxiv.org need own comment system - better do it on HN clone platform

